# ouvrir sa boite mail hotmail



## eobs (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Il m'est impossible, en utilisant safari (sous léopard), de pouvoir ouvrir le lien internet permettant de rentrer dans sa boite mail hotmail. Est-ce "normal". Quelqu'un a-t-il ce souci ?
C'est d'autant plus étrange que cela fonctionne trés bien (sauf à de rares occasions) sur le compte utilisateur de ma femme qui utilise Léopard en japonais.

PLEASE HELP
Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

bonjour
sujet traité solutionné plusieurs fois
( merci de faire une recherche avant de poster)

zigouiller les cookies liés à l'univers : msn , microsoft hotmail windows live



Note du modo : les boites Hotmail s'ouvrent &#8230; Dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------

